# Classifieds



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

USNarcher said:


> Since when does TYD mean unless using paypal then add???????
> 
> Just ventin. :darkbeer:


TYD usually means no additional charge for shipping. If it's something you realy want and GOT to have, tell the seller you'll take it, but you're going to deduct the cost of the Money Order and the postage to mail it. :wink:


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

pragmatic_lee said:


> TYD usually means no additional charge for shipping. If it's something you realy want and GOT to have, tell the seller you'll take it, but you're going to deduct the cost of the Money Order and the postage to mail it. :wink:


Thanks for that PC answer. :wink:

If you tell someone tyd that means TO YOUR DOOR. When you whip out your credit card at the store they don't say "OH your using a VISA we are gonna add the 3% that they charge us". And also when you have a PM conversation with them and they say the price that they are firm on then later say if your paying with paypal it's different. C'mon. When selling assume that someone is gonna use PP and add it into your bottom line. 

And what's this got to do with Field archery. Im gonna use this product in my next field tournament. :nyah::RockOn:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

USNarcher said:


> Thanks for that PC answer. :wink:
> 
> If you tell someone tyd that means TO YOUR DOOR. When you whip out your credit card at the store they don't say* "OH your using a VISA we are gonna add the 3% that they charge us"*. And also when you have a PM conversation with them and they say the price that they are firm on then later say if your paying with paypal it's different. C'mon. When selling assume that someone is gonna use PP and add it into your bottom line.
> 
> And what's this got to do with Field archery. Im gonna use this product in my next field tournament. :nyah::RockOn:


Actually Exxon tried that a few years back. Their gas stations had a "credit" price and a non-credit price. While there is no law against this (AFAIK), the credit card companies will pull your merchant account such that you can no longer take credit cards.


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Some stations are still doing that around here for Diesel.. Been doing it for quite some time in fact. Right there in big flashing bold letters on their signs aside the freeway. :set1_thinking:

I guess you can't advertise a credit card "surcharge" but you can advertise a cash discount? :noidea:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

JawsDad said:


> Some stations are still doing that around here for Diesel.. Been doing it for quite some time in fact. Right there in big flashing bold letters on their signs aside the freeway. :set1_thinking:
> 
> *I guess you can't advertise a credit card "surcharge" but you can advertise a cash discount? * :noidea:


Bingo 

I started to "go to war" with our local county government last year as they charge a substantial premium for using your credit/debit card to pay county property taxes via the web. But then I was reminded "you can't fight city hall". Since I own some commercial property that has some special zoning, I have to pick my battles very carefully.


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Pay Pal*

I don't take Pay Pal nor use Pay Pal when I buy or sell anything so it's never a problem. I got burned by Pay Pal once and will never have anything to do with them again.
Jbird


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

JawsDad said:


> Some stations are still doing that around here for Diesel.. Been doing it for quite some time in fact. Right there in big flashing bold letters on their signs aside the freeway. :set1_thinking:
> 
> I guess you can't advertise a credit card "surcharge" but you can advertise a cash discount? :noidea:


Yeah but they advertise it that way. TYD is like bumper to bumper. unless otherwise stated.

I haven't been burned by PP. When I used to make Looney Tuners I used PP a lot and no issues. Nock on wood.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Bingo
> 
> I started to "go to war" with our local county government last year as they charge a substantial premium for using your credit/debit card to pay county property taxes via the web. But then I was reminded "you can't fight city hall". Since I own some commercial property that has some special zoning, I have to pick my battles very carefully.


Well the thing is (and you probably already know this) anytime a business takes payment via credit card they have to pay 2.5% of the purchase price in credit card fee's. Often times if your making a large purchase you can use this to your advantage as the customer. Many places will let you talk them into a 2% discount if you just pay with cash.
I don't want to open the books, but it makes me sick everytime I look at the figures, and see how much I have had to pay in credit card, and paypal fee's.

But there is a way around the paypal fee if your dealing in the classifieds. If you mark the payment as a gift paypal doesn't take any fee's out of it. So if your trying to buy something in the classifieds, and the guy wants to charge you extra for using paypal. Just offer to mark it as a gift (assuming the member has excellent feedback) that way he gets the full amount, and you don't have to pay extra.


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

BOWGOD said:


> Well the thing is (and you probably already know this) anytime a business takes payment via credit card they have to pay 2.5% of the purchase price in credit card fee's. Often times if your making a large purchase you can use this to your advantage as the customer. Many places will let you talk them into a 2% discount if you just pay with cash.
> I don't want to open the books, but it makes me sick everytime I look at the figures, and see how much I have had to pay in credit card, and paypal fee's.
> 
> *But there is a way around the paypal fee if your dealing in the classifieds. If you mark the payment as a gift paypal doesn't take any fee's out of it. So if your trying to buy something in the classifieds, and the guy wants to charge you extra for using paypal. Just offer to mark it as a gift (assuming the member has excellent feedback) that way he gets the full amount, and you don't have to pay extra*.



I did not know that. :shade:


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

The problem with the gift option (not that it's much protection) is that the seller has no paypal protection when shipping to the confirmed address. Because technically, there should not be anything shipped. :wink: Now, keep in mind, I said it's not MUCH protection. But at least if you follow their rules and their guildelines you can at least try to tap into their sources for help.. Again, not that it's much help.. :doh:


I also suspect, if you send the money with a GIFT option, and don't receive the item. Paypal is going to tell you to pizz off since you said the transaction was a gift and not a purchase.. :wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

BOWGOD said:


> Well the thing is (and you probably already know this) anytime a business takes payment via credit card they have to pay 2.5% of the purchase price in credit card fee's. Often times if your making a large purchase you can use this to your advantage as the customer. Many places will let you talk them into a 2% discount if you just pay with cash.
> I don't want to open the books, but it makes me sick everytime I look at the figures, and see how much I have had to pay in credit card, and paypal fee's.


OK Dave, you're forcing me to go back to my accounting days (that's actually what my degree is in). 

There's this thing called "cost of goods sold". And as elementary as it may sound, the incorrect computation of cost of goods sold is more often than not the reason many small businesses fail. Credit Card / PayPal fees are just one of many things that have to be include.

In regards to 2.5% - that is what is often quoted, but there are many companies that pay way less than that - and some that pay even more. It is all dependent upon the volume of credit card transactions and the "merchant account" you are able to negotiate with your bank. And if you want to semi-hide your credit card transactions you can use a "clearing house". Perfectly legit - what they do is handle cc transactions for many, many small business and change a weight fee based on $ amount per month. They combine all these transactions together and are probably not paying much more than .75% on their merchant account.


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> OK Dave, you're forcing me to go back to my accounting days (that's actually what my degree is in).


With your quick ability to quote rules, I would have pegged you for a law degree. :wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

JawsDad said:


> *With your quick ability to quote rules*, I would have pegged you for a law degree. :wink:


Only when quoting serves my purpose. :wink:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

USNarcher said:


> I did not know that. :shade:


Yep, anytime I sell in the classifieds I ask that the buyer marks it as a gift so paypal doesn't dip into it.



JawsDad said:


> The problem with the gift option (not that it's much protection) is that the seller has no paypal protection when shipping to the confirmed address. Because technically, there should not be anything shipped. :wink: Now, keep in mind, I said it's not MUCH protection. But at least if you follow their rules and their guildelines you can at least try to tap into their sources for help.. Again, not that it's much help.. :doh:
> 
> 
> I also suspect, if you send the money with a GIFT option, and don't receive the item. Paypal is going to tell you to pizz off since you said the transaction was a gift and not a purchase.. :wink:


Like I said "assuming the member has excellent feedback" If the member I am buying from has great feedback then I do not hesitate to mark it as a gift. Now if I'm dealing with someone with little or no feedback then I would rather pay the 3%, and have the paypal protection.


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Only when quoting serves my purpose. :wink:


Naturally.. :chortle:




BOWGOD said:


> Yep, anytime I sell in the classifieds I ask that the buyer marks it as a gift so paypal doesn't dip into it.
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said "assuming the member has excellent feedback" If the member I am buying from has great feedback then I do not hesitate to mark it as a gift. Now if I'm dealing with someone with little or no feedback then I would rather pay the 3%, and have the paypal protection.


Understood.. I see more people referencing this option on classified deals. Like everything, buyer (and more so lately) seller beware.


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

JawsDad said:


> Some stations are still doing that around here for Diesel.. Been doing it for quite some time in fact. Right there in big flashing bold letters on their signs aside the freeway. :set1_thinking:
> 
> I guess you can't advertise a credit card "surcharge" but _*you can advertise a cash discount?*_ :noidea:


There are stations around here doing exactly that now.......and not just diesel. I refuse to buy gas there.........even if it saves me a couple dollars.


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

I'm currently in Business Law and Marketing classes. :wink:


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

USNarcher said:


> I'm currently in Business Law and Marketing classes. :wink:


Looking towards a future of lawsuits for false advertising? :tongue:


----------

